# 2010 TTRS vs 59/10 GTR



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

(No...not THAT debate no worries )

Right, I keep looking/thinking about the 59/10 Nissan GTR due to the price and features compared to older GTRs. For the price I am also tempted to upgrade to a TTRS (hopefully Stronic but don't think I can get one for my price range)

I love my TTS as it is one of the best built performance car I have ever owned. However, I am at the stage where I am wanting more power and I know in the TTS that is not possible unless I spend mega bucks to get it properly done. So I have compiled a list of Pros and Cons (Audi vs Nissan) and hopefully get some feedback regarding this. (Note: All points mentioned are only my personal opinion ofc!)

*Audi Pros*
- Good interior build quality
- Dealership nearby, plenty dealership options 
- Audi Used warranty is good (breakdown cover, courtesy car etc...)
- Solid German build quality, wider dealership network, cheaper parts etc..

*Audi Cons*
- Less power than GTR (stock for stock)
- Less space in the rear
- With the same level of modding will never yield the same output the GTR is capable of(correct me if I am wrong but I've never seen a 1000whp TTRS yet...)
- To most people it will look almost the same as my current TTS...

*GTR Pros*
- Poweeeeeeer 
- SImple mods will result in more power than the TTRS can achieve with hardcore mods
- More usable rear seats
- Twin turbo V6 (I've never owned a twin charged car so looking to try one)
- Sexy big brakes and wide tyres (yes, I am a fan of that too... )

*GTR Cons*
- Not sure about interior quality
- Warranty not as good
- Nearest HPC is twice the distance of the nearest Audi dealer
- Heard chinese whispers that its very expensive to maintain and fix if anything goes wrong
- No DRLs  (Yeah, I am big fan...)
- Depreciates much faster than TTRS
- Costly servicing and needs to be serviced very regularly at a HPC (for your warranty to be valid)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My own personal opinion is that I'd rather have the TT, but that the GTR would probably feel more exclusive.

The reason being is that you don't and won't get a 2.0TDi version of the GT-R - so when people see it, they know immediately what it is and what it's capable of.

If you don't care what other people say, then the GTR will represent more smiles per mile than pretty much anything else you could buy.

My final point is that if you're unhappy with the performance of the TT-S and yearn for more, then I think you'll always feel like you should have got the GT-R as the TT-RS will never be as quick.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kell said:


> My own personal opinion is that I'd rather have the TT, but that the GTR would probably feel more exclusive.
> 
> The reason being is that you don't and won't get a 2.0TDi version of the GT-R - so when people see it, they know immediately what it is and what it's capable of.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have put it any better. The GTR is a VERY special car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell said:


> My own personal opinion is that I'd rather have the TT, but that the GTR would probably feel more exclusive.
> 
> The reason being is that you don't and won't get a 2.0TDi version of the GT-R - so when people see it, they know immediately what it is and what it's capable of.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, You're not going to see 100k other cars that look pretty much same on the road.
You wont get a base volume model, each GTR is hand built and much more exclusive.

The big cost of a GTR is running costs. 
A guy who worked for me had one and it was costing him 1k/year in servicing to keep it running. He loved the car, but has now sold it for a 5 series.

I'd take a GTR over the RS, but maybe that's because i have an RS and the grass is always greener...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> (No...not THAT debate no worries )
> 
> Right, I keep looking/thinking about the 59/10 Nissan GTR due to the price and features compared to older GTRs. For the price I am also tempted to upgrade to a TTRS (hopefully Stronic but don't think I can get one for my price range)
> 
> ...


Could have saved yourself a whole load of effort if you'd pm'd an owner

The GT-R pro's are obvious & you've captured some of them.

The negatives you've been a little misled.

Interior Quality is subjective but i'd say no worse or better than Audi/BMW, however the GT-R was not built for luxury. That said, you get everything you'd ever really need in the GT-R & many of the standard items are extras on the TTRS Let's also not forget that although German build quality is often very good, it's Japanese cars that always win when it comes to reliability etc.

Not sure why you feel the Warranty is not as good as Audi's? Can't see where a difference would exist & i've heard of more bad experiences with Audi's Warranty/Customer Service than i have Nissans.

More HPC's coming on-line each year, i think 4 new ones alone this year. No idea where you live but you're correct that their are far less HPC's than Audi Dealers. That said, all cars come with Concierge Service so you can choose any HPC in the UK & Nissan will collect & return the car FOC.

Not an expensive car to maintain, however it's not cheap to maintain either. Let's be honest, do folk buy a 911 Turbo because it's cheap to run/maintain? If you want decent MPG/CO2 etc. then stick with the TT. Biggest PITA is service intervals as they're 6k miles or 6mths on the 09/10 cars.

Most with common sense get their servicing completed at specialists such as SVM or Litchfields. This does not impact the Warranty & actually enhances value a little. Servicing costs to use a specialist are 50% cheaper than HPC's. My recent 12mth service was less than £400.

My car has DRL's but they were not standard. The MY11 car has them as standard.

No idea how you reckon the GT-R depreciates much faster than a TTRS?? MY10 cars that cost £59K 12-18mths ago are in the high £40's today. MY09 cars that were £54K 18-24mths ago are in the low to mid £40's today. The very cheap examples for sale are NON UK cars & as such are technically imports, mainly JDM cars from Japan. Bear in mind the retail price & purchase price of a TTRS are about 15% adrift, however the GT-R is sold at list or very very close to it. I enquired about a TTRS 2 weeks ago & discounts of £8K are very easy to obtain, so most on the road were bought new for considerably less than their retail prices.

I think that covers most points. Anything else just drop me a PM or email.

The core difference is the TTRS is an enhanced TT with a very nice engine. It's very very quick in a straight line but doesn't punch at it's weight in other areas such as corners or stopping The GT-R is an out of the box Supercar slayer & outperforms everything in it's class & virtually everything many classes above.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies 

To be honest I have never owned a Jap performance for for that price before hence I am a bit nervous. I've been in a mate's 350z before and to be honest I rather be in the TTS 

Jap brands in the UK are really renowned for being reliable albeit boring cars but I am curious if they can deliver when it comes to performance cars.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> To be honest I have never owned a Jap performance for for that price before hence I am a bit nervous. I've been in a mate's 350z before and to be honest I rather be in the TTS
> 
> Jap brands in the UK are really renowned for being reliable albeit boring cars but I am curious if they can deliver when it comes to performance cars.


Do you not read the motoring press? You're asking if Nissan can deliver a Performance car? Just check out PH right now & you'll see an article on the new MY12 GT-R, also a big test in this months Evo. Watch Top Gear Season 17 Episode 4. Whether you like the GT-R or not, their is no doubting it has raised the performance car benchmark.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> Do you not read the motoring press? You're asking if Nissan can deliver a Performance car? Just check out PH right now & you'll see an article on the new MY12 GT-R, also a big test in this months Evo. Watch Top Gear Season 17 Episode 4. Whether you like the GT-R or not, their is no doubting it has raised the performance car benchmark.


Whoops, perhaps that came out the wrong way  Yes, they have indeed raised the benchmark esp with the MY12 but you have to admit there were a few shortfalls of the older <08 GTRS ... at least that's what I have been reading on the internets.

Besides the GTR I think Nissan has only one other performance brand which is the 350/370z. I've been in the 350z as a passenger and had a short test drive in a 370z. Whislt I think the V6 sounds better and feels tiny bit quicker overall it has nothing on the comparable TT...

Anyhow... I digress... GTR is really, REALLY tempting me as for the price range I cannot find anything that comes close. Perhaps its a personal stigma about the build quality (esp interior) but I hope that will change after a good test drive in a 59 plate/2010 GTR.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not read the motoring press? You're asking if Nissan can deliver a Performance car? Just check out PH right now & you'll see an article on the new MY12 GT-R, also a big test in this months Evo. Watch Top Gear Season 17 Episode 4. Whether you like the GT-R or not, their is no doubting it has raised the performance car benchmark.
> ...


You don't think the 370Z is comparable to a TT? I'd say it's quite a bit better than it's comparable priced TT as i believe the 370 is sub £28K so would be lower priced than a standard V6 MKII TT.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... _370z.html

Also, Nissan have been building sports cars for years, think back to 200SX, the fairly spectacular 300ZX & even earlier than that with the 240/60/80Z's.

As for very early GT-R's, the only problems were transmission related & more specifically out Eastern cousins hell bent on Controlled launches at every traffic light, this did cause a handful of boxes to expire & Nissan very quickly revised the software. LC1 was the 1st incarnation, then LC2 (which most cars have & no problems that i'm aware of) & we're now on LC4 (don't think an LC3 existed) & LC4 is that good that J Clarkson quoted on Top Gear than the new box in the MY11 car was out of this world, however it's not a new box, it's updated software & as a side note, this software is now available from tuners to be uploaded to older cars & is going on my car next month.

The MY09 & MY10 cars have very few differences othat than Sat-Nav, better sound system, MFD display & a few minor out of sight tweaks. The uplift to MY11 is quite a step up & will cost you an extra £10K, the step up to MY12 is another sizable step up but my lips are sealed until the 7th Nov when Nissan make the global announcement.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

The 370Z I test drove was around £35,000 OTR iirc. Having owned a MK2 V6 better I don't really feel the extra ponies in the 370z... It looks a bit awkward from the outside too but then again it's all subjective. The leather inside is nice but the whole console felt a bit cheap. I guess interior is not one of Japanese cars' best forte 

I am not really accustomed to Nissan's sports cars (as I've owned mainly Toyotas...MR2, GT4, Supra...) but I've distinctly remember the 300ZX being a handful to maintain!

I am looking at the 59 plate/2010 GTR exactly for the reasons you have stated. I've heard rumours the software is also updated on those models. Prices for 59/2010 GTRs starting to creep really close to the £40k mark now but I am hanging out for the "right" one. I would prefer one in black 

Right now I can't really think of another 4WD sports coupe out there that falls within my budget either than the TTRS and the GTR... Keep hearing prices will drop drastically in 1-2 months so holding out to see if I can get myself a GTR!

p/s: Curious question, why are there so many very low mileage GTRs out there? Seems a lot of people buy it and sell it on pretty quickly?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> The 370Z I test drove was around £35,000 OTR iirc. Having owned a MK2 V6 better I don't really feel the extra ponies in the 370z... It looks a bit awkward from the outside too but then again it's all subjective. The leather inside is nice but the whole console felt a bit cheap. I guess interior is not one of Japanese cars' best forte
> 
> I am not really accustomed to Nissan's sports cars (as I've owned mainly Toyotas...MR2, GT4, Supra...) but I've distinctly remember the 300ZX being a handful to maintain!
> 
> ...


Wasn't aware the 370Z was over £30K. If so then perhaps more on a par with the TTS, but i thought the 370Z was under £30K

Where are you hearing that prices will drop drastically in 1-2mths & what car were you meaning.

Can't answer the question of low mileage as all those i know about are being used well. Mine is 12mths old & has done 12K miles & the folk i was at Silverstone with on Wednesday were all driving their cars in the manner they're intended to be driven & most are doing more than 10k per annum. A few had cars younger than mine with higher miles so not sure on what you're basing your point. On PH most for sale seem to be older than mine as i can't see that many 2010 cars & most of those i can see are 10's so over 18mths old & can only see a very small number of MY11's


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Plenty of 59 plate around in PH just need to look more carefully as most of them are advertised as 2009

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3260745.htm

Found this one <1 min on PH and it is at 39k.

I have a mate that is in used car sales and he mentioned that prices will usually drop around that time. Ive been monitoring 59 plate/2010 GTRs and I can't find any below £45k regardless of mileage 2 months ago but now there are quite a few around.

Exciting times


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> Plenty of 59 plate around in PH just need to look more carefully as most of them are advertised as 2009
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3260745.htm
> 
> ...


Good luck finding one. At £40K it's possible to secure a GT-R but you'll be buying a car with 12mths or less warranty & of course it will be a lower spec model as the MY10 upgrades would only show on a 10 plate or 60 plate.

That car you've linked is 2yrs old so down spec from the MY10, however still a pretty good price so defo worth a sniff. Also bear in mind that it would likely have cost around £54K new so has only lost around 25% in it's 1st 2yrs which show's they're hardly a heavy depreciating vehicle.

Used car prices don't really drop over Xmas, that's Salesman's BS. The market does slow down, so if after a bargain & you find a seller who's desperate to sell, you could get a good deal but not really a physical drop in price around that time. The key annual price alterations are when new models arrive & Mar/Sept new reg dates when dealers can get swamped with PX's.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> Good luck finding one. At £40K it's possible to secure a GT-R but you'll be buying a car with 12mths or less warranty & of course it will be a lower spec model as the MY10 upgrades would only show on a 10 plate or 60 plate.
> 
> That car you've linked is 2yrs old so down spec from the MY10, however still a pretty good price so defo worth a sniff. Also bear in mind that it would likely have cost around £54K new so has only lost around 25% in it's 1st 2yrs which show's they're hardly a heavy depreciating vehicle.
> 
> Used car prices don't really drop over Xmas, that's Salesman's BS. The market does slow down, so if after a bargain & you find a seller who's desperate to sell, you could get a good deal but not really a physical drop in price around that time. The key annual price alterations are when new models arrive & Mar/Sept new reg dates when dealers can get swamped with PX's.


Hmm, I thought 59 plate should have the MY10 (10 plate) upgrades too? I was on the GTROC forums and pretty sure that's what I've read. I am definitely looking for one with Sat Nav but I am aiming for 40k max. Do you think this is something viable or should I just wait until next year?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck finding one. At £40K it's possible to secure a GT-R but you'll be buying a car with 12mths or less warranty & of course it will be a lower spec model as the MY10 upgrades would only show on a 10 plate or 60 plate.
> ...


You'll not get a MY10 for £40K. You may at a push find one around £45K (perhaps a little less if owner is very keen to sell). Check out http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/ & you'll find all you need to know. I can't recall the exact date of change but i'm pretty sure it was around March 2010 so either a 10/60 plate would get you a MY10.

Some 59 cars do have Sat-Nav but it's a lower quality system (screen res & a few other bits) as this was upgraded for MY10.

You can buy mine if you like but you'll need to up your budget

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3372021.htm


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

lol that's way over my budget 



W7 PMC said:


> You'll not get a MY10 for £40K.


p/s : 2010 plate for £42k http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3261666.htm
p/s/s: 2010 plate for £40k! http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3367854.htm
p/s/s/s: 2010 plate for £39k!! http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3332389.htm

Why selling so quickly though?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe they want to move up to a 2012 model.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

W7 PMC said:


> You'll not get a MY10 for £40K. You may at a push find one around £45K (perhaps a little less if owner is very keen to sell). Check out http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/ & you'll find all you need to know. I can't recall the exact date of change but i'm pretty sure it was around March 2010 so either a 10/60 plate would get you a MY10.
> 
> Some 59 cars do have Sat-Nav but it's a lower quality system (screen res & a few other bits) as this was upgraded for MY10.
> 
> ...


Already selling, why. ???


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> lol that's way over my budget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 2 lower ones are NOT MY10's as i know both cars/owners. The £42K one i'm not sure about.

Their was a £5+K price difference (new) between the MY09 & MY10. The MY10 was only introduced in March 2010, so a car registered in March 2010 is highly unlikely to be a MY10. The easiest way to visually tell the difference is look at the MFD. On a MY10 it's like the display is in HD & in an earlier car it's not as the screen resolution is much lower.

The MY10 benefits from the following Mechanical Upgrades. Suspension- Revised Front and Rear spring rates and uprated rear Radius Rods provide better comfort and handling. Cooling was improved with the addition of two new NACA cooling ducts to the Exhaust system and gearbox, plus larger pipework to the Transmission Oil Cooler. The systems for the torque distribution and gearbox operation have been re-engineered to provide better control and gear shift changes. Transmission mountings have also been modified to reduce vibration under high load conditions and the brake bias has been altered to provide better braking in dry conditions. A re-designed rear cross spring reduces noise and modified air defector improves rear brake cooling. Battery size increases from 45Ah to 52Ah plus extra insulation to further reduce cabin noise. There are a number of cosmetic changes too. The MY10 also has uprated Bose & a higher resolution MFD.

I know the UMS Car very well & that's an excellent price.

Not selling quickly (for me), but got plans for Spring 2012


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

W7 PMC said:


> The 2 lower ones are NOT MY10's as i know both cars/owners. The £42K one i'm not sure about.
> 
> Their was a £5+K price difference (new) between the MY09 & MY10. The MY10 was only introduced in March 2010, so a car registered in March 2010 is highly unlikely to be a MY10. The easiest way to visually tell the difference is look at the MFD. On a MY10 it's like the display is in HD & in an earlier car it's not as the screen resolution is much lower.
> 
> ...


Apparently you know a lot about GT-R's.
Is there a way to connect an iPod to the sound system. ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why you selling Paul?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

btw, how much power does the Bose system have, and how many amplifiers does it have. ???


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The 2 lower ones are NOT MY10's as i know both cars/owners. The £42K one i'm not sure about.
> ...


2 options to connect iPod/iPhone, assuming it's a MY10 or later. Either USB cable or Bluetooth Audio. The System also has a hard drive that contains Nav mapping & has about 7GB available for music. No CD Auto Changer though, just single slot DVD that of course plays DVD/CD.

I use Bluetooth Audio to connect iPhone 4 as i also have a 16GB Stick (can handle higher capacity sticks) which contains higher quality music in the USB.

No idea how much power or how many Amps it has. To compare to other set-ups, it's equal to Audi Bose but not as good as Audi B&O.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Why you selling Paul?


Looking at several options for next year. Only gonna sell if i achieve very close to the asking price though & it sells quickly as prices will drop a little next March/April when the new MY12 arrives. Had some interest but nothing firm yet. A good chance it may stay with me for another 12mths


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> The 2 lower ones are NOT MY10's as i know both cars/owners. The £42K one i'm not sure about.
> 
> Their was a £5+K price difference (new) between the MY09 & MY10. The MY10 was only introduced in March 2010, so a car registered in March 2010 is highly unlikely to be a MY10. The easiest way to visually tell the difference is look at the MFD. On a MY10 it's like the display is in HD & in an earlier car it's not as the screen resolution is much lower.
> 
> ...


Ahhh..thanks for the heads up. I guess I better save up for the proper MY10 then. I was under impression all 10 reg would be MY10s.... some even say 59 reg are!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder what could be interesting enough next March/April where you sell your GT-R for. :?

Maybe the new RS4 Avant but it still get a 4.2 HDZ engine. (waste of money)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> I wonder what could be interesting enough next March/April where you sell your GT-R for. :?
> 
> Maybe the new RS4 Avant but it still get a 4.2 HDZ engine. (waste of money)


Many ideas being considered (new RS4 isn't one of them)., but all depends if mine sells & if i get the price i want. If that doesn't happen then i'll very likely be keeping mine for another 6-12mths.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The 2 lower ones are NOT MY10's as i know both cars/owners. The £42K one i'm not sure about.
> ...


I'm pretty sure you can check the Chassis number of any GT-R you're looking at with a Nissan HPC & they can confirm if it's a genuine MY10. Most 10 reg cars & all 60 reg cars will be MY10's, but it's not beyond the realms of possibility to have a 59 that's a MY10, however it would have been sat around for 3-6mths unregistered which is highly unlikely.

Can't give you exact dates but the new Model Years start leaving dealers in March so next March the MY12's will start being delivered. March this year the MY11's commenced delivery.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

W7 PMC said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what could be interesting enough next March/April where you sell your GT-R for. :?
> ...


I don't see anything interesting coming soon, exept for a ± 550 hp 2012 GT-R.
2013 we will see the all new Hybrid GT-R, 440 hp V6 and 160 hp electric motor.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Paul,

Here's one option that looks cool if it makes it to production ....

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... _juke.html

... you may be able to do a double-deal, exchanging your car with your partner's Q5 for the Juke and the new GTR ... :idea: 

Good to see you on Tuesday night mate.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

hope88 said:


> lol that's way over my budget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After owning a couple of GT-Rs I've just purchased my first Audi and must say how much I'm impressed with it (TT-RS S-tronic) although it's probably not in the same league performance wise as the GT-R as an every day drive I much prefer it (although I just past 50 now so probably prefer the extra comfort) Build quality is certainly better than Nissan but the GT-Rs do come with a nice cockpit.
Notice a couple of your example (price) were premium Cars whereas a Black Edition will warrant a slightly higher price there is a Premium Edition at Summerhouse Cars:
http://www.summerhousecars.co.uk/GetDea ... 8&pageid=1
for under £40K and although it has Sat/Nav it will be the earlier Model and having owned both the 10 and 11 models I don't think the comfort changed much but a big difference I did notice was how much cooler the interior of the later Cars were.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Minor bump :

I am in a position to finally afford a MY10 Nissan GTR. It's a good HP deal over 4 years. Now I do not want to debate about performance of the two cars but rather value for purchasing.

The GTR is low mileage and recently serviced and it's always been my dream car. However, I was told that it still has the 6000 miles or 6 months service intervals where I would've thought the MY10 models have 10,000 miles or 1 year interval? Perhaps someone in the know could clarify.

Anyway, for a bit less I can actually also get a 2010 Manual TTRS (or around the same price if I go for the STronic). I currently own a TTS if that helps. I do love the TTRS but I would feel it's not such a big leap/difference from the GTR. The big plus of TTRS is it's very much more affordable to maintain and run and also the AUDI dealership network is argubly better and is closer to me than a HPC...

Go for GTR or TTRS?


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Gtr if u can afford to run one


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GTR


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

As said above, the TTRS will certainly be an upgrade (performance wise) over your TTS, but their's no getting away from them being essentially the same car inside & out so not that bigger change by all accounts.

The GT-R will be a biblical difference from the TTS you have now & a marked difference (in pretty much all areas) to the TTRS. Of course you could map the TTRS to get closer to the GT-R blah blah blah & you could then map the GT-R blah blah blah.

Where the TTRS may be a tad nicer is in quality of the interior, although personally i think it's a little dated by Audi standards, however Nissan invested in the GT-R's performance, not in making it pretty.

Have you driven a GT-R yet?

As for dealers, if it's a genuine UK car (EDM) you're buying, then it will have Concierge (sp) Service, thus you decide which NHPC you'd like the car taken to for servicing or warranty & Nissan will foc low loader it there/back. Also a few excellent indis around now. As for quality of service, i'd say across the board with only a few exceptions, you'll find better Customer Service from an NHPC that you would at an Audi dealer.

Good luck & enjoy the car. If you can stretch the a genuine MY10 car then it's worth the few extra ££'s. Check out http://www.gtroc.org/ for all the info you could ever need.

To answer the question though?: GT-R hands down


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Coming from a TT RS S-Tronic, i can tell you GT-R, without question. Biggest downside to the GT-R for you i can see, is the servicing, every 6 months. Its just so, so special. I liked my RS, but the GT-R is epic. Spend some time in one if you can, and not just a 20 minute test drive, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

hope88 said:


> Go for GTR or TTRS?


Deep down inside, you already know the answer to this one. You're just hoping that we can help you justify the expense to your "inner sensible person".

WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR - GET THE GOD DAMNED GTR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Matt B said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Go for GTR or TTRS?
> ...


lol I am on it but I think another guy got it before me  Oh well hopefully hunt down another soon! Must be black tho lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

hope88 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > hope88 said:
> ...


Been keeping an eye on a couple myself. Purely for "information purposes" you understand. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very close now....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

hope88 said:


> Very close now....


Looks awesome matey. You must be very excited.
Was looking at the new one on Nissan website and the road tax is 950 quid!!!!!!!!!!
I am presuming the older models are around the 460 mark.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Matt B said:


> [
> Looks awesome matey. You must be very excited.
> Was looking at the new one on Nissan website and the road tax is 950 quid!!!!!!!!!!
> I am presuming the older models are around the 460 mark.


950??? That is insane? And yes, mine is around 460 a year.

edit: 950 quid is the first year rate and following years would be £460


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

hope88 said:


> mine is around 460 a year.


Has the deed been done then


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Matt B said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > mine is around 460 a year.
> ...


Yup


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

hope88 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > hope88 said:
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] Write up required ASAP


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Matt B said:


> [smiley=dude.gif] Write up required ASAP


I don't think that will be welcomed here lol 

As a quick and general comparison though :
*
Positive* 
-Power; wow...this is the most insane car I've been in so far and I am not even anyway near its limits. The way the GTR delivers the power is just delightful for the average driver like me

-Looks & sound; Something which my TTS lacked and GTR certainly delivers. Some say a Y Pipe mod will unlease even better exhaust note but to be fair I am pretty happy with the note now ...maybe I am getting old?

-Gadgets; This is certainly important for geek like me hehe... equipment is not bad for a late 2009 car. I just wished the HDD Music Box could rip mp3 straight from data disc like Audi's MMI.

*
Neutral* 
-Fuel economy; Not as bad as I expected if driven very sensibly but to be honest I am tempted not too most of the time 

-All round visibilty; Again not as good as I expect but this IS a big car and even the TTS the C pillars get in the car sometimes.

*Negative* 
-BOSE; This is comparing to the TTS I would say the BOSE is a letdown... doesn't sound as good as the TTS

-Ride; The ride is noticably harsher even in "Comfort, road noise (NVH not as good as TTS)

-Interior; Interior doesn't feel as well built as the Audi. However, I am very picky about my cars


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

hope88 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=dude.gif] Write up required ASAP
> ...


I guess thats what a few folks say about the interior, but who cares. You must feel like WIly Coyote strapped to a friggin Acme rocket lol. 
To all the haters, just ignore em. I thought that was the whole point of the Other Marques section. Just dont upset the TTRS boys, I heard that they can get a bit rowdy.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

I give it 6 months till he gets rid of it, so many people do.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> I give it 6 months till he gets rid of it, so many people do.


Total bollox :lol:

No more per capita than any other car (including the TTRS). Have you seen how many TTS's & RS's are up for sale at the moment :lol:

Lot's of people change cars for lots of reasons & high performance cars are often not as desirable out of warranty. Given the 09's are now coming to the end of their warranty then you'll see more appear for sale. If you checked closely you'd see that quite a few 09 owners are buying (as some good deals about) MY11 cars & a few are opting for the MY12.

Saying that, perhaps he won't like it & will buy something else, but that's the beauty of a free market economy. If you have the brass then you have the choices. Nice place to be if you ask me.

TTRS fanboys will never like the GT-R, but the number who are upgrading from their TTRS (or S) to a GT-R (even on here) is creeping up


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

im not a fan boy, im a car fan. Why dont I particulary thing the GTR isnt that great and dint buy one? Weight, its too heavy, must stem from my go karting.

The chavs are buying up the GTRs now too, you should see whats happened to my mates olf one, yuck!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=dude.gif] Write up required ASAP
> ...


Sounds about right 

Has yours got the USB socket? I never bothered with the HDD as it's only 8GB IIRC & time consuming, so i put a 16GB memory stick in the car (pretty sure you can use a 32GB). Also the iPod/iPhone Bluetooth connectivity is very good & having a 32GB iPhone 4 meant i always had plenty of music in the car. As for Bose sound, it's defo better in the GT-R than the MKI Audi TT Bose, but i've never heard the Bose in later TT's & can only benchmark against the Q5 B&O or my A8's stock system & the GT-R's comes nowhere near.

Defo get a "Y" Pipe as for £400ish it transforms the sound & releases a few extra ponies, plus is warranty friendly in most cases. Personaly i'd go for the GTC Titan, however for Warranty you'd need to go Milltek.

The Display in the MY10 & later cars is a high definition & that does make a difference. You can also play videos & vew photos on the later MFD's.

Chuffed you like the car as it's impossible not to


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> im not a fan boy, im a car fan. Why dont I particulary thing the GTR isnt that great and dint buy one? Weight, its too heavy, must stem from my go karting.
> 
> The chavs are buying up the GTRs now too, you should see whats happened to my mates olf one, yuck!


OK 

Chavs have got £35-40K to spend on cars nowadays? Must be since i sold mine as i've yet to encounter one within the GT-R circles.

Have you seen some of the hideous transformations? Ask our friend TT-REX as he epitomises the brand. Their are of course also a few upgraded TTRS's that have been modified well, but let's be honest that the balance of chav'd up cars is defo not siding to the GT-R.

Of course i can't argue the GT-R isn't a heavy car, but if you read the design & build specs you'll see it was designed to carry a bit of weight so Mizuno could nail certain aspects of the handling. The TTRS is hardly a light car at 1480kg.

Any car that can lap tracks in the manner & at the speeds the GT-R does & yet still weigh 1740kg. Try searching for cars that (STOCK) can hit 60 in 2.7secs & i think that puts pay to the issue of weight.

I'd never expect folk to love the GT-R as it's certainly an aquired taste, however no-one can argue that it's possibly one of the greatest performance cars available today & given even the brand new MY12 can be bought for £75K, show me any other production car that comes close to the same levels of performance within £50k of that.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

The 911 turbo pdk's are better in every way but ofcourse you pay the price of the badge. The 991 porka turbo will make the GTR look silly mark my words, finally an all new 911, whilst the 997 was just an updated 996.

I havent seen one chaved up TTRS yet tbh, TT's yes, RS no.

Look at this GTR, even has a tinted front screen plus additional wannabe fairy lights, chaved to the MAX! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> The 911 turbo pdk's are better in every way but ofcourse you pay the price of the badge. The 991 porka turbo will make the GTR look silly mark my words, finally an all new 911, whilst the 997 was just an updated 996.
> 
> I havent seen one chaved up TTRS yet tbh, TT's yes, RS no.
> 
> Look at this GTR, even has a tinted front screen plus additional wannabe fairy lights, chaved to the MAX! :lol:


Although i'm not a big fan of that front spoiler, i'm not really getting where that car is chavved up given (asuming they're genuine parts), that CF bonnet was well over £1000 & the front spoiler even more so hardly chavved up. For the record, just because you don't like the look of something it doesn't make it chavved up & given your opinions towards the GT-R, your comment is not really that much of a shock :lol:

It's not that big a shock that you feel the need to pretend the TTRS is not a TT  Let's be honest, change the wheels, engine & a couple of stick on parts & it is in fact very much a TT. That's like saying a Focus RS isn't a Focus (i'm afraid this also it true).

Dear oh dear, the 997 Pork Turbo PDK is better in every way is it? If they cost £60-70K new then i'd certainly have had one over the GT-R, but i'd be losing out in performance & on track ability, however i'd have a Porsche Turbo & that IS an itch i will one day scratch. In what way with the 991 Turbo make the GT-R look silly? Curious as it's on the must consider list as my next car. As Porsche move the goal posts forward, so do Nissan with the GT-R & i'm sure that will long continue, but let's be honest, you'd struggle to count on one hand the number of stock cars that can compete on track & in performance with this:

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_mk_iii.html

Lot's of nicer cars around if badge appeal is high on the list of priorities & you have very deep pockets, but for out & out performance very little comes close.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

The carbon bits is what my mate did to it, the rest including the respray is all down to the new owner, chaved up.

The Turbo S pdk has been proven by lots of indie publications to be faster, and also proven that some of nissans claims of track times leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> The carbon bits is what my mate did to it, the rest including the respray is all down to the new owner, chaved up.
> 
> The Turbo S pdk has been proven by lots of indie publications to be faster, and also proven that some of nissans claims of track times leaves a little to be desired.


That made me truly laugh out loud :lol: So the Chavvy aftermarket parts (each to their own) are what your mate stuck on? classic.

Looks like a wrap rather than a respray & you'll find lots of cars having this done now (even some TTRS's). So the GT-R in the photo is now chavved up purely because it has some aftermarket DRL's?. I had DRL's on my GT-R so now i know my place in society :lol: Got some on my A8 too 8). I'll grant you though that the DRL's in the photo don't look great, but without seeing it in the flesh it's hard to judge.

Sorry, i thought you'd said Turbo PDK, i didn't realise you'd meant Turbo S PDK. Good to know then that one of those would have set you back double the cost of a GT-R. I can also confirm that the GT2 RS is quicker than the GT-R however i'm afraid the GT3 RS isn't (had head to heads with both on track).

As for Ring times, i'd say 7:26 for the original car & 7:24 for the MY11 have been substantiated now, perhaps some issue with set-ups for the time attack laps but the same applies to Porsche i'm afraid, as both (& others) only go for the headline times when conditions etc. are excellent & the car's are setup to perfection. Very few cars that post those times are setup exactly the same way they leave the dealers, however they are in essence stock. However the Turbo S is still a good 6secs slower than the MY09 GT-R.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hook, line, sinker, reel, rod and angler.

I dont think I have ever seen such a bite.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> im not a fan boy, im a car fan. Why dont I particulary thing the GTR isnt that great and dint buy one? Weight, its too heavy, must stem from my go karting.
> 
> The chavs are buying up the GTRs now too, you should see whats happened to my mates olf one, yuck!


Haven't seen any "chav" in a GTR yet tbh. Can't say the same for TT 

The car is definitely bigger (and slightly heavier) compared to my TTS but the sheer power makes up for that


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> Sounds about right
> 
> Has yours got the USB socket? I never bothered with the HDD as it's only 8GB IIRC & time consuming, so i put a 16GB memory stick in the car (pretty sure you can use a 32GB). Also the iPod/iPhone Bluetooth connectivity is very good & having a 32GB iPhone 4 meant i always had plenty of music in the car. As for Bose sound, it's defo better in the GT-R than the MKI Audi TT Bose, but i've never heard the Bose in later TT's & can only benchmark against the Q5 B&O or my A8's stock system & the GT-R's comes nowhere near.
> 
> ...


Yes, mine's got a USB and the nano seems to connect to it nice and easy although my older 160 classic can't be read  nothing to major tho! So far the BOSE sounds a bit rough on iPod but I will have a play with settings. It did sound better on the DVD drive though (burned mp3s from iTunes onto 8Gig DVD).

Tempted to get a Y Pipe as its warranty friendly. I bet that will even make it sound better lol! I was looking for more drama vs my TTS and the GTR definitely delivers lol. I like how it sets some alarms off sometimes :mrgreen: I won't go crazy with mods yet until I get to know the car better and until the wallet recovers lol.

Although being really picky there are some niggles but being a pure petrolhead the driving experience is simply mind blowing! I have never pushed it hard yet but driving dynamics is the best I've ever experienced so far. Planning a track day sometime soon to discover more about the GTR!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> The 911 turbo pdk's are better in every way but ofcourse you pay the price of the badge. The 991 porka turbo will make the GTR look silly mark my words, finally an all new 911, whilst the 997 was just an updated 996.
> 
> I havent seen one chaved up TTRS yet tbh, TT's yes, RS no.
> 
> Look at this GTR, even has a tinted front screen plus additional wannabe fairy lights, chaved to the MAX! :lol:


Oh my, I did consider DRLs but not can't afford the OEM Nissan ones which fits nicely. Those DRLs just look nasty...

To be honest I did consider the TTRS long and hard as it was within price range/budget but Audi wasn't playing ball at that time and by luck I've found my current car so the rest was history. I would love the TTRS but to me if I was changing cars I would prefer something more different to my TTS... I am sure TTRS is an immense and very capable car but to me it is not a big jump from the TTS compared to the GTR...

I still miss my TTS though... the seller is having a blast with it until he resells it to Audi...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Hook, line, sinker, reel, rod and angler.
> 
> I dont think I have ever seen such a bite.


Where abouts in West Lancs are you as i'm guessing you can't be far from me as i'm in Wrightington.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds about right
> ...


Bear in mind that mp3 sound quality is always alot lower than CD. The highest you can rip a CD into iTunes is i think 320kbps & a CD is about twice that so twice the quality. Alot of people use the default iTunes import setting which is only 128kbps, thus about 20% of a CD's quality & many songs downloaded from iTunes can only be purchased at this low kbps.

The GT-R is a car where the engine/zorst notes are the music, i only ever bothered with the Bose on longer boring runs.

Nothing you can do about purchased songs/albums, but my Import Settings are 320kbps for all CD imports & the sound quality is fairly good although still not quite CD levels.

Best cars alarms to set off are Jags & Lexi :lol: Also a tunnel run with windows down is a must do.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Hook, line, sinker, reel, rod and angler.
> ...


I am in Ormskirk. We have met before, I was ogling your GTR when the NW meet was at Southport sea front. Kind of been hooked into the idea of having my own ever since lol.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Of course (my memory is defo on a downhill slide) 

You going on Saturday? Hoping to get along myself but will be wafting this time 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

My eldest daughters birthday party on Saturday so I wont be going on the Blackpool cruise. 
We will be having a karaoke party instead - get in!


----------

